# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV VINAF – Hoa Tươi 1080

## hoatuoihcm

CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV VINAF – Hoa Tươi 1080
Cần tuyển nhân viên phụ và giao hàng, từ [/color]18 tuổi trở lên, tại Quận 1

- Trình độ Trung học cơ sở trở lên

- Ưu tiên có kinh nghiệm giao hàng tại các chợ, tạp hóa, shop hoa tươi…

- Yêu cầu có xe máy 

- Hồ sơ đầy đủ, trung thực, chăm chỉ

- Lương từ: 4.000.000đ đến 7.000.000đ

Địa chỉ: 150 Đinh Tiên Hoàng, p. Đa Kao, Q.1, Tp. HCM 

Liên hệ: 098 537 1080

----------

